# Tiger in Action



## Drone_pilot (Dec 1, 2006)

Clip of a tiger in action

[gvideo]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3607093454761427297&q=tank[/gvideo]


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 1, 2006)

Great video Droney, well found mate


----------



## Ze Medic (Dec 1, 2006)

good


----------



## deepwoods (Dec 1, 2006)

it is ok


----------



## PanzerBob (Jan 30, 2007)

solthum Always a favourite, BZ, 

Cheers, Bob sal;


----------

